# A&C Petersons - Escudo Navy DeLuxe



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Escudo Navy Deluxe by A & C Petersen.

First of all, you have to love the name Escudo; it just rolls off the tongue. Escudo!
This VaPer (Virginia Perique) comes in dark half dollar sized shaggy edged coins. The coins are moist to the point where they slightly glue themselves together this helps to break them up as you pry some out to stuff your pipe. Fresh from the can, this tobacco has the aroma of deep dark figs that just rolls around in your nostrils and promises great things. Slightly broken there is enough shag present to make lighting not to difficult. And then the good part, smoking Escudo.

Great gobs of flavorful smoke, Batman. Tang and spice from the Perique stands out over the sweet Virginias melding into a VaPer that shows what these two tobaccos can do when they dance just right together. The taste is zesty sweet with molasses, a bit of fig, and citrus in the far background fading in and out. Bite is nil (standard disclaimer: my tongue not yours) and it's a fairly dry smoke as it burns reasonably well. 
This is one tobacco that I lose tract of time with and am very sad when I can find no more char in the ash to light. For me, bliss has a name.

Root


----------



## Irish Bob (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Root said:


> Escudo Navy Deluxe by A & C Petersen.
> 
> First of all, you have to love the name Escudo; it just rolls off the tongue. Escudo!
> This VaPer (Virginia Perique) comes in dark half dollar sized shaggy edged coins. The coins are moist to the point where they slightly glue themselves together this helps to break them up as you pry some out to stuff your pipe. Fresh from the can, this tobacco has the aroma of deep dark figs that just rolls around in your nostrils and promises great things. Slightly broken there is enough shag present to make lighting not to difficult. And then the good part, smoking Escudo.
> ...


Great review...gonna have to give it a go!

Thought I'd provide some feedback as I know how cold and lonely it can be when nobody bothers...and YES that's a hint to all you apes out there. Brain the size of a planet and all they do is get me to park cars and write reviews on Old Gowrie!

Of course the first ten million years were the worst....:sb


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Root said:


> Escudo Navy Deluxe by A & C Petersen.
> 
> First of all, you have to love the name Escudo; it just rolls off the tongue. Escudo!
> This VaPer (Virginia Perique) comes in dark half dollar sized shaggy edged coins. The coins are moist to the point where they slightly glue themselves together this helps to break them up as you pry some out to stuff your pipe. Fresh from the can, this tobacco has the aroma of deep dark figs that just rolls around in your nostrils and promises great things. Slightly broken there is enough shag present to make lighting not to difficult. And then the good part, smoking Escudo.
> ...


Nice review Root--Just made my to do list...A review with Passion....Can you smoke it in public or just a private thing?? LOL

Thanks

Drrgill


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



drrgill said:


> Can you smoke it in public or just a private thing?? LOL
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Drrgill


I have no frame of reference Gil, I only smoke in private and i'm outside during the summer so no roomnote to write about. I will have the wife step out next time it comes up in rotation to see what she thinks about it.

Irish Bob:r Too funny i've be rereading the complete works of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy while smoking my pipes as of late, the improbability of this is?? 42.

root


----------



## Irish Bob (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Root said:


> I have no frame of reference Gil, I only smoke in private and i'm outside during the summer so no roomnote to write about. I will have the wife step out next time it comes up in rotation to see what she thinks about it.
> 
> Irish Bob:r Too funny i've be rereading the complete works of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy while smoking my pipes as of late, the improbability of this is?? 42.
> 
> root


Glad the Marvin references weren't wasted!!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Thanks for the review.

I've got a tin of this at home that I can't wait to break out and try. Thanks, Bobby!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Excellent VaPer. One of my fav's in my short smoking career!


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice review I will have to give it a try.p


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



burninator said:


> I've got a tin of this at home that I can't wait to break out and try. Thanks, Bobby!


You're quite welcome, Sir... your guidance and encouragement was invaluable as I got started in the pipe world. I almost gave up the pipe after my first few encounters with tongue-bite, but you told me to keep at it. I'm glad I did!! p


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Root said:


> I have no frame of reference Gil, I only smoke in private and i'm outside during the summer so no roomnote to write about. I will have the wife step out next time it comes up in rotation to see what she thinks about it.
> 
> Irish Bob:r Too funny i've be rereading the complete works of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy while smoking my pipes as of late, the improbability of this is?? 42.
> 
> root


I usually like most VaPers, and smoke Haddos on a daily basis, but I just couldn't find anything to hang my hat on regarding Escudo. It burned well after being rubbed out and dried a bit, and even smoked 1 bowl by just rolling up the coin and stuffin' it in. But if I had to describe it in a word it would be be bland. After about half the tin was gone I mixed in some Altadis Z-50 (Blasphamy) in about a 3 to 1 ratio (3 being the Escudo) and on one of those rare ocassions, I actually blended something that resulted in an improvement.:sb For me that is. Others might very wellu

F. Prefect


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Irish Bob said:


> Glad the Marvin references weren't wasted!!!!


Hopefully someone has by now created an anti-depressant for robots. I had all 4 volumes of the "triogy" in paperback, but not long after I heard the news of the death of Douglas Adams, I purchased a leatherbound collection of all 4 plus an added bonus. I display it proudly in a special place on my bookshelf.

F. Prefect


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice review. I too love Escudo. By all means cellar some; it ages magnificently.

Cheers,
Gorman


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Escudo is high on my list of baccy to try...
im a Haddo's man myself, just cant get enough of it!
I think i may have some Escudo coming in a sampler i won over at smokersforums.
im keeping my fingers crossed!
BTW, very friendly and GENEROUS bunch over there! i read alot, but dont post much. sort of intimidated i guess, they know ALOT about pipes, and im sure im not gonna add anything to the discussion that they already dont know 
round here people know their pipes too, but there are many more noobs like myself so i feel a bit more comfortable. totally different vibes.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

*A&C Petersen Escudo*

I am a little nervous about writing this review, due to this being IHT's Favorite. I got a new cob today, in order to try the Escudo again with no effects from other smokes. This is a good tobacco. I don't know all the pipe lingo for flavors so forgive me if I sound a little elementary.
I didn't rub out the baccy too much, just enough to get it loosened up. It loaded and packed nicely, and lit well after the false light. Had 4 relights through out the bowl. I tried to take it slow, as not to sour my smoke. With Coltrane blowing in the background, it really made for a nice, calm experience. A few sips into the bowl, I picked up on what seemed like raw oatmeal and raisins/dates. It was also a little buttery, but not overly so. Half way through the bowl, there seemed to be a little more flavor with a roastyness added into the mix. Occasionally it went to a oatmeal/snickerdoodle cookie mix. I would say the aroma was pleasent, as it reminded me of buttery oatmeal. This was a very nice, mild smoke, which was ballanced very well flavor wise. I think I will go ahead and get another tin so I will have a backup for when this one is gone. This tin was from Oct. 2006. In my early knowledge, I think it was dried as good as could be, with just enough moisture to retain it's character.
If you like mild, natural smoke with some nice sweetness thrown in, give this one a try. No IHT did not pay me to do this reveiw. :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: A&C Petersen Escudo*

lol... nice job.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A new tin smells powerfully of figs to me; as the tobak dries out it gets a sort of tobacco/barnyard smell - not at all unpleasant. The presentation is always perfection.

I love the way Escudo smokes in a big pipe when it's moderately dry and gently rubbed out - I don't often have great luck with a rolled coin. It's real... Virginia-y. A potential mouthburner it does well to puff slowly. As with many smokes it can get wound up tight near the end of a bowl and offer a final 3x flavor bump. Some say "haybale" taste and I agree - sometimes it is. Hay, I like it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One of my favorites - never catch me without some. It's like a Ritz cracker,
"know what I mean, Vern?"

p


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

I recieved some of this in a Newbie Sampler, enough for a few bowls, it's now on my "Buy" list.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is definitely one of my favorites being such a novice pipe smoker. Upon first cracking the tin I immediately recognized a mollases type aroma, and it was a nice smell to be greeted with. I have been expirementing with the roll/fold and stuff method the last few bowls. It smokes good both ways so far, although it seems to burn hotter rolled and stuffed than it did rubbed out. Maybe it's just me puffing too much though. I like the hints of the Virginia sweetness that go along with the Perique zing. Thanks to cquon for recommending it, and A-P-A for sending me a tin to try.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> ...it seems to burn hotter rolled and stuffed than it did rubbed out. Maybe it's just me puffing too much though...


A little rubbing helps me out with it, too. I could burn up a pipe with just rolled coins.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: A&C Petersen Escudo*

I've been getting into vapers recently. I have got to try some of this stuff. My list of stuff to get just keeps on getting bigger.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> A new tin smells powerfully of figs to me; as the tobak dries out it gets a sort of tobacco/barnyard smell - not at all unpleasant. The presentation is always perfection.
> 
> I love the way Escudo smokes in a big pipe when it's moderately dry and gently rubbed out - I don't often have great luck with a rolled coin. It's real... Virginia-y. A potential mouthburner it does well to puff slowly. As with many smokes it can get wound up tight near the end of a bowl and offer a final 3x flavor bump. Some say "haybale" taste and I agree - sometimes it is. Hay, I like it.


I LOVE the fig smell of perique.


----------

